# Guess the song lyrics



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 14, 2014)

The title explains it all. I'll start with this one...

"When the earth was young
and the air was sweet
And the mountains kissed the sky
In the great beyond, with its many paths
Man and nature lived side by side"

Hint: It's from a Disney movie.

Whoever guesses correctly first gets to post the next set of mystery lyrics.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 14, 2014)

_Raining Blood_ by Slayer?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 14, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> _Raining Blood_ by Slayer?


Nope. Two more wrong guesses and there will be another hint. The first is that it's from the soundtrack of a Disney movie.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 17, 2014)

Pocahontas? It's the only one I know of that includes men and nature and stuff. Something like "I Can Hear The Corn Wolf Cry", or... something.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 17, 2014)

DarkAura said:


> Pocahontas? It's the only one I know of that includes men and nature and stuff.


Nope... It's "Great Spirits" from Brother Bear.

Next person can post new lyrics...


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 17, 2014)

That's a thing? Never heard of it, huh.

Okay, uh, my turn?

_Changing legend into fact
We shall riiide into history
Turning myth into truth
We shall surely gaze
On the sweet unfolding
Of an antique mystery
All will be revealed...
On the trail we blaze!_

yes it's in my sig, shut up


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 18, 2014)

Sounds like something from The Road to El Dorado?


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 18, 2014)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> Sounds like something from The Road to El Dorado?


You'd be right!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 18, 2014)

Who's going to post lyrics next?


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 18, 2014)

I guess you, since you got the lyrics right.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 19, 2014)

Fire and caffeine, a lot of nicotine
I’m going to burn, so I better tell you everything
The competition, the superstition
Nevermind ‘cause you’re never gonna give in
It's a crisis just how you like it
The same drama in a different disguise
I'm bound to walk with a target on my back
At least I’m ready for another attack


----------



## Wargle (Dec 20, 2014)

Hmm. Slipknot, Negative One? If not I have no clue.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 20, 2014)

Wargle said:


> Hmm. Slipknot, Negative One? If not I have no clue.


YES! Your turn...


----------



## Wargle (Dec 20, 2014)

One hard ring a bell
Old school rebel
A ten for the revelry
Jamming up the agency
Shake it, shake it
Take it to the spot
You know she made it really hot
Get it on, give it up
Come on give it all you got
Your mind on a fantasy
Livin on the ecstasy


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 20, 2014)

Runaway Train by AC/DC?


----------



## Wargle (Dec 20, 2014)

Band right, title close but not quite :p


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 21, 2014)

RockNRoll Train?


----------



## Wargle (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes :p


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 22, 2014)

Your turn again!


----------



## Wargle (Dec 23, 2014)

Me again? If you insist.

Did they get you to trade your heroes for ghosts?
Hot ashes for trees?
Hot air for a cool breeze?
Cold comfort for change?
Did you exchange a walk on part in the war for a lead role in a cage?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 23, 2014)

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here


----------



## Wargle (Dec 23, 2014)

Indeed


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 23, 2014)

_I'm starvin' to death
By the time we pull up at the traffic light
I say "Baby, gimme that burger,
I just gotta have a bite!"

So she reaches in the bag
And pulls out the burger
And she hands me the burger
And I pick up the burger

And then I unwrap the paper
I bite into those buns
And I just can't believe it
They forgot the onions!_


----------



## Wargle (Dec 24, 2014)

Trapped in the Drive-Thru :p 

I love Weird Al :p


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 24, 2014)

Haha, yep. Your turn again.


----------



## Wargle (Dec 25, 2014)

I didn't forget about this place at all

Be the best you can be
And find your destiny
It's the master plan
The power's in your hands!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 26, 2014)

Battle Frontier intro for Pokemon!

So save your breath I will not hear
I think I made it very clear
You couldn't hate enough to love
Is that supposed to be enough


----------



## Wargle (Dec 28, 2014)

No one else is gonna do it so Slipknot - Stuff


----------

